#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Потерянный горизонт ,1937

## Шавырин

Герои фильма попадают в мифическую страну Шангри-Ла, о которой грезят все поклонники эзотерических знаний. По их мнению, духовный «центр» человечества расположен в сердце Гималаев, в районе, который не отмечен на картах и, по существу, недоступен, ибо мы ещё не готовы правильно использовать сконцентрированные там энергию и информацию.



http://video.yandex.ru/#search?text=...U7MPwq0k9xc%3D

----------

Дмитрий С (17.01.2013)

----------

